# Mad Hatter Soap Company



## Lillisa3479 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to them???


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm guessing like everyone who works in the craft industry, they've taken a small break from making products or super busy selling they have no time for online stuff.
Doesn't mean they aren't trading somewhere.
Perhaps make contact via email or something.

Their look is fantastic, I love it!! Really different and stands out alone IYAM.


----------



## Lillisa3479 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like to me they went out of business..that would be my guess. If they were doing well and profiting they would still be around. who knows.


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 5, 2011)

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... sc&start=0

Here's a thread about that exact business.
Weird.


----------

